# 20 Gallon Tanganyika Tank



## Boesemani (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi guys. This is my first post, and I decided to join this forum as I recently set up a little Tanganyika tank. Currently, the inhabitants are:

Neolamprologus multifasciatus x4
Neolamprologus brichardi x1
Synodontis petricola x1
Cambarellus patzcuarensis x1 (Dwarf crayfish, I know it's not from Tanganyika)

Today, I noticed lots of little babies swimming around the shells for the first time which I'm ecstatic about, but I want to add the following to the tank:

Neolamprologus multifasciatus x2 (Don't know if it's worth it now that I have fry)
Julidochromis marlieri x2
Synodontis petricola x1 or 2
Cambarellus patzcuarensis x1 or 2

Do you think that these additions would be okay? I've have had all of the current fish and crayfish for a while, and have had no problems.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

Can you post the tank dimensions in length x width x height?

Congratulations on the spawn, tiny aren't they?


----------



## Boesemani (Jan 27, 2017)

Here are the dimensions:

Length: 23 3/4"
Width: 13 3/4"
Height: 16 1/3"

I think the tank might actually be a 21 gallon not a 20.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

My opinion would be to not add anything to the tank. I've not had luck with petricola in such a small tank, they do better in shoals and larger tanks. THe multi's will eventually expand their colony to the entire tank anyway.


----------



## Boesemani (Jan 27, 2017)

How fast will the fry grow? When will they start freely swimming?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with nodima regarding the petricola, they enjoy groups of at least six but it would be too many for your tank and they will also prey on the fry and interfere with the adults and eggs in the shells.

The brichardi will also prey on the fry.

I had to look up the crayfish and see they are small but they may prey on juvies and the adults may harm them when they molt.

I've not tried Julidochromis with multies so I can't advise.

Once the female stops herding the fry back into the shell, they should grow fairly quickly and will nibble on whatever food falls to the bottom. Here is an article on this species.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

IMO... remove everything but the multis in a tank that size. Otherwise you are just going to run into trouble at some point, and by trouble, dead fish. If you want to try mixing, I'd recommend at minimum a 48" tank.


----------

